
Ask HN: How many of you do watch short videos in lunch break? - thescribbblr
From past 16 months I have been watching short video clips that is quite helpful in lowering down my stress level. So, on the same note, I do like to know how many of too watch short videos to either kill the time or entertain yourself.
======
dewey
I try to get away from my screen and desk during my lunch break. That helps me
more with lowering my stress level and increasing my motivation than spending
my time watching videos.

~~~
thescribbblr
I will try to do the same tomorrow.

------
drdrey
I do, I watch things like StrangeLoop videos or Coursera lessons

~~~
thescribbblr
Awesome

